# Analog Camera to PC



## AJR3 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello,

I am trying to find a way to get video from my Sony Analog camera (Model: CCD-TRV57) onto my laptop (Sony Vaio VGN-N320E). The camera itself has no USB ports that I could use as it is an older camera. The only ports that it has are:

-Microphone
-LANC (not sure what this is for)
-Audio and Video (camera comes with cable that goes to TV that uses these)
-REU DC Out
-Headphone jack

The camera records to a Hi8 8mm tape.

My Computer runs Vista Home Premium

~AJR3


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

Uses standard audio and video connections not very useful in todays technology


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Look for pcmcia video capture deivces with composite input for best results. You can get USB capture devices as well which might work fine or they might drop a few frames here and there during capture.


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Does your PC have a TV card?

Here is what I did for my old analog camcorder:

installed TV card - has input for cable TV. I attached my VCR to the PC via the cable connection and connect the camcorder to the VCR (the way one used to have to do it to move Hi8 to tape back in the day).

I just open my Tv application, turn everything to channel 3 and play my hi8. My TV card has the ability to record what is playing. The ATI card also has setting so you can adjust the quality up or down as you need it.

Hope this helps, did for me.

MBN


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

I have used this to transfer a bunch of tapes from an old analog camcorder to DVDs. Works great. I'm not sure if it will work with your Vista though.
http://www.cooldrives.com/gausviadwiau.html


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi. I think you will need some addtional hardware. Some ideas mentioned above include a tv card and a convertor.

I have a slightly different approach. I have a DVD recorder/player connected to my tv and satelite. I then plug my analogue video camera into that, use the recorder to "convert" the video and then copy that onto a disc which I can then put into my laptop.

So if you already have such a DVD recorder/player then this is an easy work around. If you don't a tv card costs a lot less!


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

That laptop uses Express card and I don't know if a PCMCIA card is compatible. If they are not, then you can buy a USB converter.

Yes, for the price of a good USB converter and video editting software, you could just get a DVD recorder. PC video editing is a nice hobby though,


----------

